# Wheat Beer With Hint Of Mandarin



## Jeate (2/2/10)

I was thinking of making a classic wheat beer 50% pilsner, 50% wheat malt with a hint of mandarin, this is my first time doing a brew with fruit so i was wondering if anyone could give me an idea of how much mandarin peel i should use.

Cheers!

:beer:


----------



## mika (2/2/10)

Are you talking about using the skin ? or are you intending to use whole mandarin pieces ?
Don't think the whole mandarin pieces would work real well.
For the skin, I'd be looking at a 5min or flameout addition, somewhere in the order of the zest from perhaps 5 mandarins. I've used 2 oranges (zest only) before in a batch, and that's pretty subtle bordering on non-existent.


----------



## Jeate (2/2/10)

Yeah was thinking of using the zest, I have also read i could make a puree and drop it in at the strongest stage of fermentation but was thinking that would make the mandarin flavor to strong.


----------



## Stove (2/2/10)

Jeate said:


> I was thinking of making a classic wheat beer 50% pilsner, 50% wheat malt with a hint of mandarin, this is my first time doing a brew with fruit so i was wondering if anyone could give me an idea of how much mandarin peel i should use.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> :beer:



When I did a "Hoegaarden" style beer (Kits and bits), I used the zester on 2 large oranges and it was lubberly. I just added it at the start of fermentation.
For a "hint of mandarin" i'd probably go for 2 mandarins zested? You're just after the orange coloured bit of the rind, stop when you hit white 
Would be niiice I am thinking
What sort of yeast you going for?


----------



## Jeate (2/2/10)

Not sure yet only just thought of doing one , my brother suggested Wyeast 3944.


----------

